# Walked away from a $200,000 project.OUCH!



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

So I had to turn down the opportunity to do all the plumbing for a large Lounge project right accross from Disneyland! Being a small OMS may have saved my business :laughing: BOY OH BOY! Was it hard to turn down though. Knowing you have he knowledge/skill to perform a project but falling short of skilled employees.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Wow! Tough to walk away from that job for many reasons. Im sure you thought of ways to try and make it happen though.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> Wow! Tough to walk away from that job for many reasons. Im sure you thought of ways to try and make it happen though.


Oh yea! I was battling it all night knowing that I had to make the decision today...didn't sleep at all last night. I contacted my last shop and was given the green light to use two guys whom I taught for years. But still needed 2 or 3 other guys in order to meet the timeline. The owner of the Lounge however was impressed with my knowledge and in my assurance that I didn't feel he was getting hosed by another shop, but that it's just a huge and challenging install. I told him i need to put reality before dollars. He invited me down next week for a nice steak dinner at a fine steakhouse and will give me first shot at any future projects.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> Wow! Tough to walk away from that job for many reasons. Im sure you thought of ways to try and make it happen though.


BTW Wharfrat ill be in touch with you regarding practicing those testing procedures for the LA County backflow exam if the offer is still on the table. Yur only about 50 mins from me. Plus im originally from Monrovia and Duarte! Right in yur backyard


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Offer is still good. In exchange you can advise me on how to acquire more San Bernardino tests. 1 year certified there and exactly1 test performed. Ha!


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> So I had to turn down the opportunity to do all the plumbing for a large Lounge project right accross from Disneyland! Being a small OMS may have saved my business :laughing: BOY OH BOY! Was it hard to turn down though. Knowing you have he knowledge/skill to perform a project but falling short of skilled employees.


Ouch is right!...Smart move though. There's been many a small plumbing company go under from biting off more than they can chew...Or as my wise southern grandma used to say "you're lettin your alligator eyes overload your humminbird butt!"


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I went through the same thing with a Publix here in Tallahassee. The job was totally mine for the taking. I was trying to get another guy small like me to team up with me to knock it out of the park and he just couldn't see the light. We could have nailed it and both made pretty good on it. oh well.


----------



## CPR2010 (Nov 25, 2014)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I went through the same thing with a Publix here in Tallahassee. The job was totally mine for the taking. I was trying to get another guy small like me to team up with me to knock it out of the park and he just couldn't see the light. We could have nailed it and both made pretty good on it. oh well.



Been there done that. I tried to get my good friend to bring his company in with mine to knock out an $80,000 reline job. He was scared and gave me every excuse in the book why we couldn't handle the job. I decided to take the risk and did the whole job with just me company. The risk was well worth the reward. Since then my friend as NEVER passed up any job share offer I give him. He still kicks himself for not having the balls to take on that first one.


----------

